Ask HN: What are your favorite books for object-oriented design? - spiffytech
======
thorin
I used to like Thinking in Java [1], but not sure how it holds up now, I think
I read the first the edition.

I enjoyed reading the headfirst patterns book as a refresher

[1]
[https://sophia.javeriana.edu.co/~cbustaca/docencia/POO-2016-...](https://sophia.javeriana.edu.co/~cbustaca/docencia/POO-2016-01/documentos/Thinking_in_Java_4th_edition.pdf)
[2] [https://www.amazon.com/Head-First-Design-Patterns-Brain-
Frie...](https://www.amazon.com/Head-First-Design-Patterns-Brain-
Friendly/dp/0596007124)

------
nickmancol
Definitely Applying UML and Patterns [https://www.amazon.com/Applying-UML-
Patterns-Introduction-Ob...](https://www.amazon.com/Applying-UML-Patterns-
Introduction-Object-Oriented/dp/0131489062)

